# gall



## ElPaco

Hola de nuevo, tengo problemas con la palabra *"gall" *en la siguinte oracion: *" It is the nature of stainless steel fasteners to gall and freeze if not properly handle".*

*" Es la naturaleza de los sujetadores de acero inoxidable .... y congelarse si no son manejados apropiadamente"*

En el diccionario me indica que es la vesicula, pero aqui no checa esta traduccion.

Gracias mil.

ElPaco.


----------



## Dlyons

ElPaco said:


> Hola de nuevo, tengo problemas con la palabra *"gall" *en la siguinte oracion: *" It is the nature of stainless steel fasteners to gall and freeze if not properly handle".*
> 
> *" Es la naturaleza de los sujetadores de acero inoxidable .... y congelarse si no son manejados apropiadamente"*
> 
> En el diccionario me indica que es la vesicula, pero aqui no checa esta traduccion.
> 
> Gracias mil.
> 
> ElPaco.



The usual meaning is to chafe or irritate the skin.  "Freeze" then probably means to get stuck.

It might possibly mean "to crack" - then "freeze" probably refers to extreme cold.  That's a very rare usage though and it should be clear from the context which is meant.


----------



## ElPaco

Your right, were talking about hadware here.                                   Thanks Dlyons, have a great weekend.


----------



## jalibusa

"Gall" significa que dos piezas de metal al frotarse se adhieren, se deforman y dejan surcos y cordilleras que fijan firmemente entre sí ("freeze") las dos piezas que deberían tener un contacto deslizante- hay compuestos "anti-gall" o "anti-seize" que ayudan a impedirlo. Frecuente en roscas de trabajo pesado o piezas que soportan grandes esfuerzos. lamento no conozco las palabras en español, aunque en "uruguayo" es "engripamiento".


----------



## rholt

Es la naturaleza de los sujetadores de acero inoxidable* a adherirse y pegarse *si no son manejados....*

Más ideas?
*


----------



## ElPaco

En Mexico le llamamos "BARRERSE" al tornillo cuando ya no se puede sacar,  o sea pierde sus roscas por forzarlo.

Gracias Jalibusa y rholt, feliz fin de semana.


----------



## psicutrinius

jalibusa:

En "español" es "gripado", o "gripaje", o "engripamiento", si te refieres al proceso, y "engripado" si te refieres al resultado de éste. En la práctica, pues, "español" = "uruguayo" y viceversa.

ElPaco:

Si lo entiendo bien, en este caso se habla de dos piezas "pegadas" que es imposible mover entre sí. Es decir, que si aplicas la llave no puedes girarla, no que gire libremente (aunque si le aplicas suficiente par a la llave -por ejemplo, con un prolongador como un trozo de tubo que aumente el radio de giro-, sí que se puede conseguir barrer e incluso partir el vástago).


----------



## abeltio

ElPaco said:


> Hola de nuevo, tengo problemas con la palabra *"gall" *en la siguinte oracion: *" It is the nature of stainless steel fasteners to gall and freeze if not properly handle".*
> 
> *" Es la naturaleza de los sujetadores de acero inoxidable .... y congelarse si no son manejados apropiadamente"*
> 
> En el diccionario me indica que es la vesicula, pero aqui no checa esta traduccion.
> 
> Gracias mil.
> 
> ElPaco.


 
Aquí fasteners se refiere a los "métodos de unión", en especial tornillos, bulones, espárragos... no tanto así: clavos y remaches.
Se refiere a los que se diseñan para armar y desarmar - los clavos y remaches son fijos.

En Argentina, se usa: *engranar* para indicar el efecto de "galling" and "seizing"... escuché la versión: engripar... y la versión: "gripa" para las llaves para válvulas... pero siempre me pareció una versión latinizada de "grip"...

*Es la naturaleza de los métodos de unión de acero inoxidable el engranarse y trabarse si no son manejados adecuadamente.*

http://www.nissan.com.mx/tunissan/partes_motor.php


----------



## psicutrinius

Es posible, abeltio, pero -en el caso más común que recuerdo de memoria y sin buscar, que es un motor con pistones "gripados"- que yo sepa, en inglés se dice generalmente "seized".


----------



## mrdiablo

Dejo un pequeño aporte (a pesar de que pasó un tiempo del último post). Estoy traduciendo un documento técnico sobre maquinado del Circonio y habla de: "Zirconium exhibits a marked tendency to gall and workharden.". Encontré que workharden significa endurecer por maquinado (lo que también se conoce por acritud o endurecimiento por deformación). Leyendo lo de acá entendí que gall puede ser engranarse, pero en mi caso creo que es como que se trabe la herramienta cuando se está mecanizando. Realmente no encuentro la palabra exacta para poder traducir esto. La que más se acerca es "trabarse".

Saludos.


----------

